
Apply HN: Dribblr – app to organize pickup sports - myroon5
Dribblr will allow players to create games, invite FB friends and saved groups of friends, view RSVPs,  and split costs through RSVPs. Invites can be sent to contacts regardless of if they have Dribblr or not.
Players looking for a game can search a map view or a chronological view with the sports they like, get invited to games, or set up subscription alerts.<p>The novel part of the app is the SUBSCRIPTION PREFERENCES: Knowing when a player is free, his preferred sports, competitive level, and geographical range will notify him of the best games for him being created by friends and other users.<p>I hope to eventually build an AI to take everyone&#x27;s preferences and create perfect games for them to save everyone even more time and frustration.<p>Demo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;6JipGzUHMJE
======
aerovistae
I would be pretty reluctant to use a name that already has a strong
connotation. I think most people are going to jump to thoughts of Dribbble.

~~~
myroon5
Have thought about this. Other names I considered included Sportify, which is
undeniably worse in this respect haha

~~~
aerovistae
That's hilarious.

------
buss
How big is this market? How much could you actually make from this?

~~~
myroon5
The biggest potential streams of revenue would be taking a cut of payments
split through the app, charging local governments (parks and recs)/businesses
for analyzed data, and helping indoor sports facilities gain leads, schedule
bookings, and receive payments. Indoor sports facilities are a growing billion
dollar business in America and they could definitely use help streamlining
their processes.

